# May 15-16 Gulf Shores



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Went fishing both mornings at 7:30. The ladyfish were marauding all over the place. However, they weren't too interested in my peeled shrimp. Managed two pompano on the 15th, one 14 and the other 16 inches. This morning I caught one 14 inch pomp and a very nice slot redfish. Both were caught within 20 yards of the shoreline on peeled shrimp.

On both mornings the pompano started biting right about 8AM the. Then hard tails moved in.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job MP!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting to be that time of the year....where if you are willing to rummage through the trash you can still find some gems. Way to go Max ! I'm hoping to do a little rummaging this weekend myself.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Getting to be that time of the year....where if you are willing to rummage through the trash you can still find some gems. Way to go Max ! I'm hoping to do a little rummaging this weekend myself.


I only fished for a couple hours each day so I'm not complaining at all about the rummaging...


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll be there this weekend for Hang Out Fest. Hope to fish at least once a day. Looks like the surf will be calm so hopefully the June Grass won't make an appearance.

Mike


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Boy did I jinx myself with that last post. Arrived Thursday afternoon to a stiff SW wind and water that looked like coffee. I tried fishing Friday AM but the June Grass had moved in. After the tide backed off the grass thinned so I threw a couple lines in Friday about 5:00. I caught 2 hardheads and 3 Ladyfish in about 45 minutes but got tired of picking grass off my line. Saturday was one big dose of grass; unfishable. 



Dispite the poor conditions, the trip has been good so far.


Mike


----------

